# Joyos test run



## lobsterboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all, I am a lurker who decided to give the Joyos rom a try. Here are a few observations:
-It flashes and boots!
-It definitely looks like iOS to my untrained eye. Right down to the Apple logo in the boot ani.
-It is in Chinese:-(
-I could not connect to wifi. This is possibly due to my hitting the wrong buttons because I don't read Chinese.
-The keyboard is in English so someone smarter(or who reads Chinese and has more patience than me)could probably dig a little deeper. My DX is my only phone so I couldn't have it illegible for too long.
-It did sometimes lag and freeze up with what might have been system FC's.
-It could be good if it were in English.
-I was able to get into Wiz's bootmenu and restore a nandroid as normal so it did not break my phone.
-I am not a dev so don't ask me to try and fix it!

Hope fully someone with more knowlegde will take a look at this and figure out how to translate it to English so that it is usable. Thanks to all the devs who have stuck with the DX and allowed me to wait on taking my phone upgrade.

Update: Forgot to put in there that I flashed the 8/28 GB Gapps after flashing the rom since the OP says the rom is based on CM7.


----------

